# Whole 30 Diet?



## ShellyCooks (Dec 2, 2016)

Has anyone tried the Whole 30 diet?  I have a friend who has just started it.  She expects to lose at least 30 pounds in a month!  Really?  This sounds a little strange to me.  I've read the diet. It centers around whole foods  (that's good!) -- no preservatives, additives.  It also doesn't allow any kinds of breads () pasta, rice, sugar (real or artificial), or dairy. It claims to be a detox diet, but I can't believe that anyone can lose that much weight in a month.  Is this just another "gimmick" diet or does it really work?


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 2, 2016)

ShellyCooks said:


> Has anyone tried the Whole 30 diet?  I have a friend who has just started it.  She expects to lose at least 30 pounds in a month!  Really?  This sounds a little strange to me.  I've read the diet. It centers around whole foods  (that's good!) -- no preservatives, additives.  It also doesn't allow any kinds of breads () pasta, rice, sugar (real or artificial), or dairy. It claims to be a detox diet, but I can't believe that anyone can lose that much weight in a month.  Is this just another "gimmick" diet or does it really work?



It's a gimmick. First of all, it's not healthy to lose more than a pound or two a week. Unless your body is contaminated with heavy metals, or you have liver and/or kidney disease, you don't need a "detox" diet. Your liver and kidneys detoxify your body just fine all by themselves.

Some people have found success losing weight by eating a low-carb diet, but  it's very difficult to get enough calcium when avoiding dairy. There is calcium in some plant foods, but it's often in a form that is not easily absorbed.

The best advice I've seen for a sensible diet - which admittedly I don't follow, but it's a personal choice - is to eliminate flour and sugar. That does mean no breads or pasta, but you can have rice and potatoes. Many people have a hard time giving up breads and pasta, though  Most nutrition professionals advise a varied diet with mostly whole foods and limited amounts of refined carbs. Hope this helps.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 2, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> It's a gimmick. First of all, it's not healthy to lose more than a pound or two a week. Unless your body is contaminated with heavy metals, or you have liver and/or kidney disease, you don't need a "detox" diet. Your liver and kidneys detoxify your body just fine all by themselves.
> 
> Some people have found success losing weight by eating a low-carb diet, but  it's very difficult to get enough calcium when avoiding dairy. There is calcium in some plant foods, but it's often in a form that is not easily absorbed.
> 
> The best advice I've seen for a sensible diet - which admittedly I don't follow, but it's a personal choice - is to eliminate flour and sugar. That does mean no breads or pasta, but you can have rice and potatoes. Many people have a hard time giving up breads and pasta, though  Most nutrition professionals advise a varied diet with mostly whole foods and limited amounts of refined carbs. Hope this helps.



+1, I agree whole-*heart*-edly.


----------



## CakePoet (Dec 2, 2016)

Actually, they did a study, if you have eaten a diet full of junk food, food with lots of preservatives, none natural food coloring and  non natural flavourings and do this, you will loose  weight.

HOW EVER, it mostly water weight and this  will cause a  whole host of other problems in the long run.  Did you know that  a lot of people who was on biggest looser today has problem with their metabolic rate?  Crash diets, crash your system, it isnt a good idea to use them.

And  Got Garlic is totaly right with the  detox part, that is a gimmick.

When it comes to removing flour, yes white flour in mass amounts isnt good, nor is sugar. Mass produced white bread with preservatives isnt a good idea. But proper rye  bread or pumpernickel is better for you, it even contain minerals .  Just avoid crushed flax seeds and you be fine.


----------



## Chef Munky (Dec 2, 2016)

If she wants to lose 30 Lbs quick heart bypass surgery would do it.

Either one is a hard core way to go.
Wouldn't want anyone to go through that.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 2, 2016)

CakePoet said:


> Actually, they did a study, if you have eaten a diet full of junk food, food with lots of preservatives, none natural food coloring and  non natural flavourings and do this, you will loose  weight.
> 
> HOW EVER, it mostly water weight and this  will cause a  whole host of other problems in the long run.  Did you know that  a lot of people who was on biggest looser today has problem with their metabolic rate?  Crash diets, crash your system, it isnt a good idea to use them.



I wasn't saying people wouldn't lose weight on this diet - just that it's not a healthy way to do it. As you say, it can cause metabolic and other problems down the road.


----------



## CakePoet (Dec 2, 2016)

But that is scary thing some people are so bloated and carry so much liquid  that these  diets " work" which is a false positive. The they brag to all their friends about it and then three month later they are " fat" again.

I live with metabolic problem, it not fun,  my body is like a mum with a teenager,  mum fills the cupboards and the teenager screams there nothing to eat and mum restock again again without anything being used.   

Before going on diet.
1.  Check how, why, what you eat.  If  these three isnt fixed they will haunt you.
2. Go to the doctor, there can be medical reason, some disease makes you look fat, but you arent,  you cant diet this away.
3. Check how much you move.  Can you find a healthy level you  can keep for the rest of your life.
4. Think.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 2, 2016)

What's wrong with flax seeds.


----------



## CakePoet (Dec 2, 2016)

Nothing until you crush them or eat too much. They contain, well in lamers talk cyanide. 

And when crushed much easier for the body to convert the cyanogenic glycoside to hydrogen cyanide. And that cause liver damages among other things.

Crushed flaxseeds have been pulled from  shelf here in Sweden, just one company refuses because people dont stick to the low safe dose and also they  found out that the amount of  cyanogenic gylcoside varies due to  where the plant has grown. 

The study is in Swedish, so no link and trust me, we tried to used google translate and nope, Swedish a very context sensitive language.

For example.   Jag ska raka vägen till dig  = I am going straight home to you
                     Jag ska raka vägen till dig om den är hårig = I'm going to shave the road for you, if it is hairy.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 2, 2016)

CakePoet said:


> But that is scary thing some people are so bloated and carry so much liquid  that these  diets " work" which is a false positive. The they brag to all their friends about it and then three month later they are " fat" again.



I realize that. Why do you sound like you're arguing with me when we're saying the same thing?


----------



## CakePoet (Dec 2, 2016)

Hehum, two lines are missing!

I did write  
"I agree with you GotGarlic. People so  hope for miracles."

Oh well this been interesting day.. *grr* Thank Good I have  type memory for 3 hours.


----------



## ShellyCooks (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for your comments on this crazy sounding diet!!  I agree wholeheartedly with all of you.  I'm sticking to what my grandfather used to say (he lived to 103!), " Eat everything in moderation" and in his 80s and 90s, he was a fan of See's chocolates!! Also, very interesting about flax seeds!  Thanks, again,  everyone!! Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 3, 2016)

ShellyCooks said:


> Has anyone tried the Whole 30 diet?  I have a friend who has just started it.  She expects to lose at least 30 pounds in a month!  Really?  This sounds a little strange to me.  I've read the diet. It centers around whole foods  (that's good!) -- no preservatives, additives.  It also doesn't allow any kinds of breads () pasta, rice, sugar (real or artificial), or dairy. It claims to be a detox diet, but I can't believe that anyone can lose that much weight in a month.  Is this just another "gimmick" diet or does it really work?



I think your original question is "can" she loose 30 lbs in a month. If a person is *very very obese*, yes she can, but if she isn't she won't. What you've described is what I've been doing for a long time now, restricting my diet to no more than 60g of carbs a day, and most days with far less than that. Like others, I think it's a mistake to not include dairy. This life style is manageable with cheese and butter.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 3, 2016)

ShellyCooks said:


> Has anyone tried the Whole 30 diet?  I have a friend who has just started it.  She expects to lose at least 30 pounds in a month!



Is she planning on having a body part amputated?


----------

